# Queretaro



## C. D. Carlson

Greetings! I'm a new member interested in info about Queretaro. It would be awesome if someone already living there would communicate with me! THX! C.D.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Longford

:welcome: to the Mexico forum!


----------



## GARYJ65

Welcome to the forum!

I'm in Queretaro

Shoot away or send me a PM


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm in Queretaro
> 
> Shoot away or send me a PM


Just a reminder that new members can't send PMs till they have made 5 posts.


----------



## Cavenagh

Expat, with citizenship looking for gainful employment, not teaching English, any suggestions?


----------



## Isla Verde

Cavenagh said:


> Expat, with citizenship looking for gainful employment, not teaching English, any suggestions?


Mexican citizenship?


----------



## GARYJ65

Cavenagh said:


> Expat, with citizenship looking for gainful employment, not teaching English, any suggestions?


And you know how to do...what?


----------



## Cavenagh

Yes, Mexican citizenship.


----------



## Cavenagh

Well, I spent 17 years as a working cowboy on a ranch in Alberta, I spent about ten years working for various security firms as a specialist dealing with hostile negtiations. ( Eg: A man with a gun walks into a crowded hospital with intention to do people harm, my job was to get in front of the gun, stay there, whilst talking him down, or taking him down if necessary). I have twice gone to vocational schools, once for business management, and once for security sciences. I can build houses made of wood, (not very helpful here), I can build fences, I understand cattle, (which a horrifying large number of ranch workers cannot), I have working knowledge of metalurgyand automotive repair, (from working on the ranch). I am of Irish ancestry and have been cursed with the ability, (in Englsh) to talk, so I can do sales where schmoozing is necessary, I have excellent English, and as a hobby I write poetry, and short fiction. I guess my basic problem is that I am a jack of all trades, but master of none. In Ixtapa I worked for 3 months as a liner, but I was not crazy enough to continue working without beng paid, ( the program was great, but the sales staff, and closers were maiinly liars, and completely unhelpful towards any but the Mexican customers). I was for a short time an independant teacher of English, but wound up as a highly paid babysitter, I also did for a time bake bread, American style, and Cinnamon buns, Cinnabon style!


----------



## Longford

What type(s) of work have you been doing in Canada, and are you looking for the same type of work in QRO? Or, what skills/qualifications do you have to offer prospective employers in QRO?

There are many international companies with plants/facilities/offices in QRO and from what I've seen when I've been there, there's a pretty good sized expat community connected to those business operations. 

With experience in Canada and an excellent level of English (I'm assuming) and Mexican citizenship ... I think you're a good job candidate with the right skills. Have you checked to see what Canadian-based companies have operations in QRO? Checking with the HR departments of those Canadian companies would be where I started to look, if I were in a similar situation.

Best of luck.


----------



## Cavenagh

I just moved here a day ago, but we can communicate if you wish!


----------



## Isla Verde

Cavenagh said:


> I just moved here a day ago, but we can communicate if you wish!


One more post and you can send PMs.


----------



## Isla Verde

Cavenagh said:


> In Ixtapa I worked for 3 months as a liner, but I was not crazy enough to continue working without beng paid, ( the program was great, but the sales staff, and closers were maiinly liars, and completely unhelpful towards any but the Mexican customers).


What's a liner?


----------



## Cavenagh

Thak you for the heads up!


----------



## Cavenagh

A liner is one of those infernal sales people who try to convince you to buy a timeshare!


----------



## Isla Verde

Cavenagh said:


> A liner is one of those infernal sales people who try to convince you to buy a timeshare!


Luckily for me, I've never been in a place in Mexico where annoying people like that hang out!


----------



## Cavenagh

Longford said:


> What type(s) of work have you been doing in Canada, and are you looking for the same type of work in QRO?


No, the work I did in Canada does not pay even a living wage here


----------



## Cavenagh

If you have never met a liner, (in performance of his duties), then you are either very lucky, or you do not stay at resorts!


----------



## Longford

Cavenagh said:


> No, the work I did in Canada does not pay even a living wage here


If your employment in Canada didn't pay enough for a "living wage" in Mexico, which, for most people in the country is pretty low anyway ... how do you expect to earn enough in Mexico (which has a typically, but not in all categories, lower pay scale than Canada for just about any job) to support yourself? What marketable skills do you have?


----------



## Cavenagh

Truth be told, a good liner is a good salesman, unfortunatey those are few and far between. I preferred not to lie to my clients, but offer them the best service possible, If I could convince them to upgrade, great, if not, well they still had my services as a personal concierge for the duration of their stay. Unfortunately for me, two things occured, when they looked ready to upgrade they would be taken from me, and the other people would automatically lose the sale; and the second is that the only tip I recieved was a book.. (how to think like a millionaire)... real jokers those clients!


----------



## Isla Verde

Cavenagh said:


> If you have never met a liner, (in performance of his duties), then you are either very lucky, or you do not stay at resorts!


When on vacation, I don't stay at resorts, just interesting places to explore.


----------



## Cavenagh

My marketable skills are various. I am exceptionally good at customer service, and I can deal proffessionally with hostile clients. I can sell products to customers that need, or want the product, and make certain they wound up with the correct product. I am efficient at communication... in English, and various dialects therof. I have trained in the marketing and management of businesses, and in Canada have owned several small businesses over the years. I have the ability to delve through copious quantities of data to extricate and deliver potentially valuable datums to a client. I am honest to a fault, and incorruptible, I work ethically, professionaly and provide services to clientele under those terms. I have the ability to write, or create various technical articles, including writing up reports to be reviewed by higher management, or customers/clients.


----------



## Cavenagh

Peronally I never stay at resorts either, unless someone else is paying!
I much rather prefer places off the beaten path, where I can explore what is real, and not artificially induced for Gringos!


----------



## C. D. Carlson

Anyone living in Queretaro (the city): I'd like to know about homes/apartments for rent (prices?) for at least 2 BR and 2 Bath. Also the truth about your weather there (how often will I need Air Conditioning or heating). My wife and I are actually trying to decide between Queretaro and the Lake Chapala area. There's lots of info about Lake Chapala - not as much about Queretaro! Anything else you want to tell us about (health care & hospitals there?) will be helpful. C. D.


----------



## Isla Verde

Cavenagh said:


> Peronally I never stay at resorts either, unless someone else is paying!
> I much rather prefer places off the beaten path, where I can explore what is real, and not artificially induced for Gringos!


Lots of Mexicans stay at resorts too, I've been told.


----------



## Cavenagh

My largest problem right now... In QRO is that for almost two years I have been a stay at home father, raising my daughter, while my wife supported us as an accountant, I had a short term job at a cafe, that paid for diapers, and milk and the occasional cauhama. But I basically have been unemployed for two years. It is difficult to re eter the workforce after a prolonged absence, but it is a challenge I am willing to undergo as my wife and daughter are worth the effort.


----------



## Longford

Cavenagh said:


> I am efficient at communication... in English, and various dialects therof.


How good is your Spanish?


----------



## Cavenagh

80% conversational


----------



## DebbieJoe

Hi, my husband and I live in the "war zone" of Tampico, Mexico. We are thinking about relocating our business to QRO. What areas would you recommend to live in? 
Thanks,
Debbie Joe.


----------



## GARYJ65

DebbieJoe said:


> Hi, my husband and I live in the "war zone" of Tampico, Mexico. We are thinking about relocating our business to QRO. What areas would you recommend to live in? Thanks, Debbie Joe.


I live in Queretaro, what business do you have?


----------



## GARYJ65

C. D. Carlson said:


> Anyone living in Queretaro (the city): I'd like to know about homes/apartments for rent (prices?) for at least 2 BR and 2 Bath. Also the truth about your weather there (how often will I need Air Conditioning or heating). My wife and I are actually trying to decide between Queretaro and the Lake Chapala area. There's lots of info about Lake Chapala - not as much about Queretaro! Anything else you want to tell us about (health care & hospitals there?) will be helpful. C. D.


Not many people in Queretaro use or have air conditioning units or heating for their homes, as far as hospitals, there are many of them in a vast variety of sizes, equipment and prices.


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> Not many people in Queretaro use or have air conditioning units or heating for their homes, as far as hospitals, there are many of them in a vast variety of sizes, equipment and prices.


I agree about not needing air conditioning. Heating might be another matter. Qro can get pretty cool in the winter and none of the houses are insulated or sealed. I lived there for 3 months but left before the coolest part of the year. Some friends (from Idaho and used to cold) were miserable there in the winter.


----------



## DebbieJoe

Hello GaryJ,
We have a small restaurant selling Buffalo wings and American food, all original recipes and sauces. We have a large clientele here in Tampico and are doing well, but when a bullet from an AK 47 went sailing through the neighbor's business directly in front of ours last Saturday night, we decided to think about relocating. 
My husband and I are both English teachers and started this as a supplement to our income. However it is growing and needs more of our attention. 
We were told to look for housing in the Jurica area, but we also saw a place in San Gil. Our budget is between 8,000 - 10,000 pesos. Any suggestions? 
Thanks for your response. 
DebbieJoe


----------



## GARYJ65

TundraGreen said:


> I agree about not needing air conditioning. Heating might be another matter. Qro can get pretty cool in the winter and none of the houses are insulated or sealed. I lived there for 3 months but left before the coolest part of the year. Some I (from Idaho and used to cold) were miserable there in the winter.


Only people I know complaining about cold weather in Queretaro are from this furum


----------



## GARYJ65

DebbieJoe said:


> Hello GaryJ, We have a small restaurant selling Buffalo wings and American food, all original recipes and sauces. We have a large clientele here in Tampico and are doing well, but when a bullet from an AK 47 went sailing through the neighbor's business directly in front of ours last Saturday night, we decided to think about relocating. My husband and I are both English teachers and started this as a supplement to our income. However it is growing and needs more of our attention. We were told to look for housing in the Jurica area, but we also saw a place in San Gil. Our budget is between 8,000 - 10,000 pesos. Any suggestions? Thanks for your response. DebbieJoe


Your budget is for rent isn't it?
I would go for Juriquilla with that type of business 
San Gil is right in the middle of nowhere

My second choice would be San Juan del Rio


----------



## DebbieJoe

GARYJ65 said:


> Your budget is for rent isn't it?
> I would go for Juriquilla with that type of business
> San Gil is right in the middle of nowhere
> 
> My second choice would be San Juan del Rio


Thanks GaryJ,
My husband doesn't want to live "in the city", are either of the places mentioned out aways? We would like a bit of space between houses, trees and small yard for pets. We are also thinking to convert our business into a food truck, that way it wouldn't matter where we lived. Less overhead at first, until we build up some clientele and find a permanent location. And yes, rent budget between 8-10,000. Would that be feasible in those areas?
Thanks.


----------



## GARYJ65

DebbieJoe said:


> Thanks GaryJ, My husband doesn't want to live "in the city", are either of the places mentioned out aways? We would like a bit of space between houses, trees and small yard for pets. We are also thinking to convert our business into a food truck, that way it wouldn't matter where we lived. Less overhead at first, until we build up some clientele and find a permanent location. And yes, rent budget between 8-10,000. Would that be feasible in those areas? Thanks.


That would be possible, yes, for a nice place.
About room between houses, trees and yards, that woult take a bit more of leg work.


----------



## DebbieJoe

How far away are these places from, lets say, SAM'S CLUB and other major supermarkets? What about San Juan del Rio? Just thinking about how far we would need to go to get supplies. 
Thank you so much for the information, it really has been helpful. =D
DebbieJoe


----------



## GARYJ65

DebbieJoe said:


> How far away are these places from, lets say, SAM'S CLUB and other major supermarkets? What about San Juan del Rio? Just thinking about how far we would need to go to get supplies. Thank you so much for the information, it really has been helpful. =D DebbieJoe


Juriquilla, probably about 15 minutes driving time, 10 to 15
San Juan, 10 minutes from wherever you are


----------



## TundraGreen

DebbieJoe said:


> Thanks GaryJ,
> My husband doesn't want to live "in the city", are either of the places mentioned out aways? We would like a bit of space between houses, trees and small yard for pets. We are also thinking to convert our business into a food truck, that way it wouldn't matter where we lived. Less overhead at first, until we build up some clientele and find a permanent location. And yes, rent budget between 8-10,000. Would that be feasible in those areas?
> Thanks.


If you prefer the suburbs, I would not for an instant try to dissuade you. But you might keep in mind that Mexico is a different country and as such offers different options. Many houses in Mexico offer interior open space with room for plants, pets and such within the "house". One option is hacienda style compounds, another is urban houses with extensive, and sometimes multiple, patios.


----------



## GARYJ65

TundraGreen said:


> If you prefer the suburbs, I would not for an instant try to dissuade you. But you might keep in mind that Mexico is a different country and as such offers different options. Many houses in Mexico offer interior open space with room for plants, pets and such within the "house". One option is hacienda style compounds, another is urban houses with extensive, and sometimes multiple, patios.


Hacienda style houses are very very scarce, and there is no way that they would be 8 to 10 k pesos for rent
I love those, but they are way to pricey for me!


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> Hacienda style houses are very very scarce, and there is no way that they would be 8 to 10 k pesos for rent
> I love those, but they are way to pricey for me!


Agreed. The place I have seen with the largest concentration of hacienda style houses is Ajijic. Large urban houses with large patios are more common and exist in Qro, but they may not be available in the price range mentioned. For that matter will suburban houses with yards, trees, and space be available in the $8000-$10,000 mxn range.


----------



## DebbieJoe

TundraGreen said:


> If you prefer the suburbs, I would not for an instant try to dissuade you. But you might keep in mind that Mexico is a different country and as such offers different options. Many houses in Mexico offer interior open space with room for plants, pets and such within the "house". One option is hacienda style compounds, another is urban houses with extensive, and sometimes multiple, patios.


Thank you so much TundraGreen.

Yes, I realize that life in Mexico is a whole different world than in the States. We are currently in Tampico, Tamaulipas, in a colonia known for its wide tree lined streets, and back patios/yards. We are quite happy here, except for the violence and drug war that has been going on for the past 4 years, and has recently escalated. 

What we do NOT want is to live in the boxed, row house style communities that are common in the newer neighborhoods.
Personally, I love the downtown areas with lots of activities, shops and things.... I lived in the heart of DF for about 15 years, and find Tampico rather dull. My husband on the other hand perfers small town and suburb type living. 

Actually, San Juan del Rio looks about right, city, but not too large with all of the amenaties... Can anyone recomend a neighborhood there? 

Thanks again for all of your help and support. 
DebbieJoe


----------



## RVGRINGO

We own and have lived for a decade in our hacienda-style house in Chapala. It has a main courtyard, three interior patios, a rear veranda and extensive gardens in the rear. As such, every room has cross ventilation and that, and very thick walls, provide us with temperature control and moderation in all seasons; something the new, modern construction and layouts rarely do. Folks in our area may feel free to ask questions or drop by for a visit. This type of home is generally not known to most expats, but they do make for very comfortable living.


----------



## GARYJ65

DebbieJoe said:


> Thank you so much TundraGreen. Yes, I realize that life in Mexico is a whole different world than in the States. We are currently in Tampico, Tamaulipas, in a colonia known for its wide tree lined streets, and back patios/yards. We are quite happy here, except for the violence and drug war that has been going on for the past 4 years, and has recently escalated. What we do NOT want is to live in the boxed, row house style communities that are common in the newer neighborhoods. Personally, I love the downtown areas with lots of activities, shops and things.... I lived in the heart of DF for about 15 years, and find Tampico rather dull. My husband on the other hand perfers small town and suburb type living. Actually, San Juan del Rio looks about right, city, but not too large with all of the amenaties... Can anyone recomend a neighborhood there? Thanks again for all of your help and support. DebbieJoe


In San. Juan, stick to downtown and when you come, give me a call, let's meet!


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> We own and have lived for a decade in our hacienda-style house in Chapala. It has a main courtyard, three interior patios, a rear veranda and extensive gardens in the rear. As such, every room has cross ventilation and that, and very thick walls, provide us with temperature control and moderation in all seasons; something the new, modern construction and layouts rarely do. Folks in our area may feel free to ask questions or drop by for a visit. This type of home is generally not known to most expats, but they do make for very comfortable living.


I have visited RV and his lovely wife at his home in Chapala - it's beautiful inside and out!


----------



## DebbieJoe

GARYJ65 said:


> In San. Juan, stick to downtown and when you come, give me a call, let's meet!


Fantastic! Hope you like Hot wings and cold beer! If you would want to come to the beach here in Tampico you are always welcomed, until we can get out of here... of course NO ONE wants to come to Tampico right now!! 

We look forward to meeting you. 
Thanks for everything. We will let you know when we will come and scope the place out.


----------



## GARYJ65

DebbieJoe said:


> Fantastic! Hope you like Hot wings and cold beer! If you would want to come to the beach here in Tampico you are always welcomed, until we can get out of here... of course NO ONE wants to come to Tampico right now!! We look forward to meeting you. Thanks for everything. We will let you know when we will come and scope the place out.


I love hot wings, used to work in a poultry company and ate all the wings and chicken I could!
Thanks for the invitation to Tampico, but right now, I think I will have to postpone it for until things are safer!

Looking forward to meeting you guys too! Let me know when you are coming to make sure to be around


----------



## Hound Dog

GARYJ65 said:


> Only people I know complaining about cold weather in Queretaro are from this furum


Interesting. When we were looking around for a town to which to move from the Lake Chapala área back in 2005, we explored, among a number of other places, Querétaro and San Luis Potosí, both of which are high altitude cities but finally settled on San Cristóbal de Las Casas, a much smaller city (+/- 130,000 people) than either of the aforementioned. San Cristóbal is at an altitude of a Little over 2,000 meters with a climate that is almost always fresh (say, 25C mas o menos) to downright cold - much as I would expect in either Querétaro or San Luis or Puebla or any other city at high altitude. 

Now, we still live at Lake Chapala in the town of Ajijic at 1,600 meters +/- since it's hard to leave a place with such a splendid climate and endless kilometers of deserted beaches for one´s mutts - but one thing I have never understood is how people can live in these high altitude communities without heat in houses rarely insulated where breezes of chilly outside air prevail even with the windows closed. No air conditioning I understand completely - we get by with ceiling fans as our sole source of cooling air when things warm up a bit - but no heat? We visit friends in high altitude towns who live in very nice homes with no heat whatsoever and they sit around in the sala in heavy clothing to keep warm when all they need to do is put in one or more propane wall heaters to warm the places up. This lack of appropriate heating extends to such supposed sanctuaries as hospitals and doctor´s offices, restaurants and other places where people congregate and, it seems in Mexico, people are intent on being uncomfortably chilled for no reason. Propane is not that expensive and the morning does not go by (except perhaps at certain times in April or May) that Dawg does not, as my first duty of the day, fire up my propane wall heaters to take the edge off the cold night air and, if we´re talking the winter or the cold, wet summer rainy season in the Chiapas Highlands, those heaters stay on much of the day while other Coletos are freezing their tushes off and don´t even know they are uncomfortable since they are used to goosebumps and think them the normal state of affairs. 

I don´t get it. These people I know drive around in expensive cars and live in very nice homes but sit around in meat lockers when at home.


----------



## DebbieJoe

Hound Dog said:


> GARYJ65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people I know complaining about cold weather in Queretaro are from this furum
> 
> 
> 
> , those heaters stay on much of the day while other Coletos are freezing their tushes off and don´t even know they are uncomfortable since they are used to goosebumps and think them the normal state of affairs.
> 
> I don´t get it. These people I know drive around in expensive cars and live in very nice homes but sit around in meat lockers when at home.
Click to expand...

It's a cultural thing. I know I am new to the forum, but NOT new to Mexico. I have now crossed the time line to actually have lived longer in Mexico than the States..ha,ha,ha... 

Anyway, they feel that IF they use heating, they will get too warm and when they go outside into the cold they will get sick due to the abrupt tempature change. They feel it is unnatural and therefore will cause them harm. It's the same reason they wont put ice in their drinks on a hot summer day... The tempature change will cause a sore throat, nor will they walk barefoot in their own homes... True believers of old wives tales, there is no arguing or reasoning with them. So have patience, smile and just remember the quirky things you do because your grandmother told you it was a fact. One of the wonderful things about Mexico and the fasinating people here. 

Hope this helps.. Have an awesome day! 
DebbieJoe


----------



## citlali

It is exactly the sme in France re the ice cube, if you ask for ice in your drink you get one ice cube and a small one at that, then you have to fight to get a couple more ice cubes and do not ever think you can get more than 3 as it will make you vey sick.
In France they overheat the houses and never open windows as drafts will make you sick...

In England back in the 70´s, the bedrooms were never heated and neither were the bathrooms. We used to have ice on the window outside the bathroom.
If you heated the bathroom the people would turn off the hot water..I do not know if they were cheap or crazy but I sure hated living there and never went back after a coupe of years of freezing in the winter.

Our friends ni Puebla have a wondeful house nice cars ect but same thing , have heavy jackets at home in the winter....no thanks

In France no one has A/C as one doesn´t need it for a month or 2, nver mind that 15 000 people died a few years ago whenthe heat kept on for 2 months..

Mexicanares not the onlypeople with strange ideas.


----------



## lagoloo

I live in one of those houses built way back when, with the central patio and the thick walls. Once they chill down.....they stay that way till summer. Not practical to install heating, so we just dress accordingly, close doors and fire up the big old brick fireplace in the the "living room" on chilly evenings. We finally installed Solar last year, so we can use the electric radiator oil filled heaters if needed in the room we're in without hearing coins dropping in the background.

The climate in Ajijic is so mild year round that I can't find anything to complain about.

Some of those houses come reasonably priced, but they are true money pits and if you're willing to deal with that.....they are great places to live in.......later.


----------



## Isla Verde

DebbieJoe said:


> I have a completely new question, and since I don't know how to start a new thread.. Here goes...
> 
> What about bugs in Queretaro? here in Tampico we are overrun with mosquitos, huge flying cockroaches, ticks, fleas, big spiders, termites... (All my photos & hard back books were eaten!) etc... I suppose in QRO, being of cooler temperatures, there are less creepy crawlies????
> Silly question I know, but still...
> Thanks.


To start a new thread, click on the box that says "Post a New Thread" that appears between the Mexico Classifieds and the Threads in Forum sections on the main page of the Mexico Forum. I'll start a new thread for you called Bugs in Querétaro?.


----------



## Hound Dog

I love this stuff about living in climates and homes that modify strenuous cliimates to maintain comfort and these are things you learn from experience. My wife grew up in Paris and I grew up in South Alabama. I adore air conditioning and fans both of which make life pleasant in southern tropical climates and she was raised in a cultute that abhorred moving air and artificially cooled atmospheres. Neither culture is right nor wrong - simply attuned to what suits their particular needs. The French believe, in general, that moving air as is generated by ceiling fans or artificilally cooled air as in that that is air conditioned or fsn cooled , is unhealthy but Alabamians, in their often hot semi-triopical climate , must have these things. Nobody´s right and nobody´s wrong, one does what one does and that´s that.


----------



## citlali

Actually old homes are money pits as they require a lot of maintenance..


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=DebbieJoe;3841697]It's a cultural thing. I know I am new to the forum, but NOT new to Mexico. I have now crossed the time line to actually have lived longer in Mexico than the States..ha,ha,ha... 

Anyway, they feel that IF they use heating, they will get too warm and when they go outside into the cold they will get sick due to the abrupt tempature change. They feel it is unnatural and therefore will cause them harm. It's the same reason they wont put ice in their drinks on a hot summer day... The tempature change will cause a sore throat, nor will they walk barefoot in their own homes... True believers of old wives tales, there is no arguing or reasoning with them. So have patience, smile and just remember the quirky things you do because your grandmother told you it was a fact. One of the wonderful things about Mexico and the fasinating people here. 

Hope this helps.. Have an awesome day! 
DebbieJoe[/QUOTE]_

Thanks for the input, DJ. In their beliefs that abrupt temperaure changes are unheathful, Mexicans have a lot in common with the French. If it were even remotely true that abrupt tempeature changes are unhealthful, we Alabama folks would all be on the verge of extinction. In the long hot summers down (up?) there when temperaturas can hover in the 90sF for weeks, almost all public buildings and most homes are seriously air conditioned all summer long and I´m talking about _seriously _air conditioned up to downright cold. One enters and leaves these air conditioned enclosures into and out of some damned hot weather and the change is abrupt and startling. As far as I know, people living in this hot sub-tropical zone remain as healthy and live as long as folks in Mexico and France.

When we visit my wife´s home country of France as we often do, I find the lack of air conditioning and the enclosed, stuffy feeling in homes with closed Windows to be disconcerting after many years of indoor/outdoor living in Highland Mexico and on the cool California coast. I get a kick out of my brother-.in-law´s problem in Paris after he bought a bedroom air conditioner a few years ago when that city had a terrible extended heat wave which made it impossible to sleep comfortably. Everyone made fun of him to the póint that, if I am not mistaken, he never has actually turned the thing on. When the French arm of our family come to visit us at cool Lake Chapala or Highland Chiapas, they sleep with all windows closed and ceiling fans off. Meanwhile, Dawg is snoozing comfortably down the hall with all Windows wide open an ceiling fans on high speed. 

To each his/her own.


----------



## GARYJ65

I agree: everyone is right

Neither Mexicans, Alabamans or French guys are sick or in the verge of extinction as Hound Dog says


----------



## coondawg

Dawg, I can relate to those extreme temperature changes in Texas. We have had bunches of consecutive days over 100, and that cold air makes it mighty tolerable. My Mexican wife was so torn up about me working out in the A/C gym NOB and then not waiting 30 minutes to jump into the pool, that she asked my NOB doctor how long I needed to wait. His response: "certainly no more than 5 minutes".


----------



## dragonlady

Welcome...I have been here for about 9mths now so if you have any questions pls feel free to send me an email...if I can answer any questions you have I will


----------



## DebbieJoe

Ok.... It's official.... *We are moving to Querétaro*!! My husband went down this past weekend and within 12 hours of arriving he managed to get us both job offers and found us an independent house with a back yard and a front gate at a price we can afford!!!! Once we are there, we will see about a location to start up our Wings & beer restaurant... But now the packing begins... I guess we will be there before the end of the month! WOOHOOO... Cannot wait to escape Tamaulipas!!!!


----------



## Isla Verde

DebbieJoe said:


> Ok.... It's official.... *We are moving to Querétaro*!! My husband went down this past weekend and within 12 hours of arriving he managed to get us both job offers and found us an independent house with a back yard and a front gate at a price we can afford!!!! Once we are there, we will see about a location to start up our Wings & beer restaurant... But now the packing begins... I guess we will be there before the end of the month! WOOHOOO... Cannot wait to escape Tamaulipas!!!!


Congratulations! and ¡Felicidades!


----------



## DebbieJoe

Thank you Isla Verde.... Have a great week....


----------



## Isla Verde

DebbieJoe said:


> Thank you Isla Verde.... Have a great week....


You're welcome, DebbieJoe. Happy packing!


----------



## dragonlady

Congratulations to you both..I hope you will like it here...please keep me informed on the restaurant . I will certainly be a patron at your restaurant as good wings are hard to come by here...or i just dont know where to look...LOL


----------



## dragonlady

Congratulations to you both..I hope you will like it here...please keep me informed on the restaurant . I will certainly be a patron at your restaurant as good wings are hard to come by here...or i just dont know where to look...LOL


----------



## DebbieJoe

dragonlady said:


> Congratulations to you both..I hope you will like it here...please keep me informed on the restaurant . I will certainly be a patron at your restaurant as good wings are hard to come by here...or i just dont know where to look...LOL


Thank you Dragonlady, I think this will be a good move for us, and the restaurant. I will keep you posted as to when and where we get it set up. It may take a few months to get settled in, but we will open again... 
So what motivated you to move to Querétaro?


----------



## dragonlady

Yes it will take time to decide where to set up shop and everything else that goes with it...sounds likean exciting endevour tho!! I am from Cda and my BF got transferred to work here from Cda because he speaks Spanish and it would be an easy transfer for him,,,much harder for me....we r taught french at school so luckily alot of spanish words are very close so i am learning the language slowly but surely.All my family is there as well so its huge culture shock for me.


----------



## GARYJ65

DebbieJoe said:


> Ok.... It's official.... We are moving to Querétaro!! My husband went down this past weekend and within 12 hours of arriving he managed to get us both job offers and found us an independent house with a back yard and a front gate at a price we can afford!!!! Once we are there, we will see about a location to start up our Wings & beer restaurant... But now the packing begins... I guess we will be there before the end of the month! WOOHOOO... Cannot wait to escape Tamaulipas!!!!


WOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW

When you are here let me know! And if I can be of assistance, also, give me a call!!!!


----------



## DebbieJoe

Thank you everyone... I'll let you know when we get down there... I guess the next week or so I will be super busy packing... 
Oh, AND my mother and sister-in-law are coming to visit from Thur to Sunday... Now how am I supposed to pack up sheets, towels, dishes.. Etc while having visitors???? YIKES!!! Just a bit stressed... And silly me, I've already packed up the booze!!!


----------



## Isla Verde

DebbieJoe said:


> Thank you everyone... I'll let you know when we get down there... I guess the next week or so I will be super busy packing...
> Oh, AND my mother and sister-in-law are coming to visit from Thur to Sunday... Now how am I supposed to pack up sheets, towels, dishes.. Etc while having visitors???? YIKES!!! Just a bit stressed... And silly me, I've already packed up the booze!!!


Your mother and sister-in-law can help you pack!


----------



## DebbieJoe

Isla Verde said:


> Your mother and sister-in-law can help you pack!


Ha,ha,ha,ha... That would be wonderful, but at 73 and 94 I am lucky I can get them to flip the tortillas!!! Actually my mother-in-law is rather spry for her age.. But in their presence, I have to be the typical, doting house wife... Wait on my husband and them hand and foot!!! Not to mention 4 meals a day complete with beans and rice.. They are actually wonderful In-laws, but this is just NOT a good time for a visit! Oh well, what's that saying... Pretty when silent.. Mas bonita calladita. Or the English saying... Grin and bear it!!


----------



## Isla Verde

DebbieJoe said:


> Ha,ha,ha,ha... That would be wonderful, but at 73 and 94 I am lucky I can get them to flip the tortillas!!! Actually my mother-in-law is rather spry for her age.. But in their presence, I have to be the typical, doting house wife... Wait on my husband and them hand and foot!!! Not to mention 4 meals a day complete with beans and rice.. They are actually wonderful In-laws, but this is just NOT a good time for a visit! Oh well, what's that saying... Pretty when silent.. Mas bonita calladita. Or the English saying... Grin and bear it!!


Couldn't you let them know that this would not be a good time for a visit? Thinking it over what I've just written, from what I know of family dynamics in Mexico, this is probably not a practical piece of advice. I'm in my late sixties and perfectly capable of helping someone to pack up their worldly goods. I would hope that I'd be more than "rather spry" in just a few years!


----------



## DebbieJoe

Good evening everyone,

I thought I would take a short break to let you know that the movers will be here on Friday!!!! =} so Saturday our things will be delivered and we will be spending our first night in Queretaro... I cannot not believe that 10 years in Tamaulipas is almost over!!! DREAMS DO COME TRUE! 

We are still not quite sure what to do with the restaurant, I say close the doors and walk away... But Hubby has seperation and ego issues... Uff, silly guy! 

Give me a few weeks to get settled in, and we'll have a good old fashioned get together for any of you who are in the area... It will be great to meet such a supportive group of people and properly become friends! :whoo:

I am not sure how soon I will have internet after Saturday, so I will read you when I read you! 

Take care and wish us luck on the road. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Isla Verde

¡¡Muy buena suerte, DebbieJoe!!


----------



## GARYJ65

Sent you a PM


----------



## DebbieJoe

YIPPIE!!! 
We are here in the beautiful city of Queretaro!!! WOW! It's so peaceful and quiet.. The stress of living in Tamaulipas is slowing melting away! 
The moving truck arrived a week ago, and I am 95% unpacked and everything in its place 
We have had Sky installed, telephone and internet are up and running, and t top it all off... I start classes on Tuesday! 
Joe and a friend are driving in today with the remains of our restaurant... Now all we need to do is find a good, small place to relocate it. I suppose until then, my house is going to look like a "bodega" uufff! 
Well... We are extremely thrilled to be here... And soon we will have a house warming cookout. I promise to send details as soon as they are finalized, so these of you who are nearby can attend, we would love to meet you. 
Have a WONDERFUL weekend!


----------



## Isla Verde

DebbieJoe said:


> YIPPIE!!!
> We are here in the beautiful city of Queretaro!!! WOW! It's so peaceful and quiet.. The stress of living in Tamaulipas is slowing melting away!
> The moving truck arrived a week ago, and I am 95% unpacked and everything in its place
> We have had Sky installed, telephone and internet are up and running, and t top it all off... I start classes on Tuesday!
> Joe and a friend are driving in today with the remains of our restaurant... Now all we need to do is find a good, small place to relocate it. I suppose until then, my house is going to look like a "bodega" uufff!
> Well... We are extremely thrilled to be here... And soon we will have a house warming cookout. I promise to send details as soon as they are finalized, so these of you who are nearby can attend, we would love to meet you.
> Have a WONDERFUL weekend!


Congratulations! If I didn't live so far from Querétaro, I would be the first to arrive at your housewarming cookout.


----------



## GARYJ65

Welcome!!!!!
Anything I can do, please let me know!


----------



## DebbieJoe

Hi guys, I'm back.... 

I do apologize for being absent from the forum for so long... time has really gone by quickly!! I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying good health. It will be nice to hear from you again. I never meant to abandon the forum, or my new found friends. 

Just to keep you updated.... We have been working at a language school with a horrible schedule... 7:00 - 11:45 am then back again from 4:00 - 8:30 pm... every Saturday as well... When we are not teaching, we are sleeping... Really, we have not had the energy to do much. 

It also seems that our home has now become the new Bed and Breakfast for our friends from Tampico... I think we have had visitors just about every weekend since arriving in QRO! Not to mention that a week after arriving here, my best friend in Tampico sent her twin 23 year old boys to live with us while looking for employment.... they moved out 5 weeks later!!!! 

Good news ... I think we have found a location for the Restaurant... today we will know more... there is a good chance we can open in a food court at one of the malls!!! We won't be able to sell beer... but then again we won't need to buy tables and chairs either... 

The house warming cookout still hasn't taken place... but eventually we will have a get together.. and I truly hope those of you in the area will be able to come, we would love to meet you in person. 

Again, please forgive the long absence.... Take care everyone 
DebbieJoe


----------



## GARYJ65

I am so glad that it's working great for you guys!


----------

